# Solemn League & Covenant ?s



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm working on the text of the SL&C as part of my critical work on the text of the Westminster Standards, and have run into two, albeit minor, textual questions. For the one, I need to access any books containing the text of the SLC published between 1700 and say 1715? If any one has any originals or facsimiles, please drop me a PM or email, or post a note here. Thanks much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 23, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> *Bump*



I have an extract from a book published in 1717 that includes the SLC... nothing earlier.

todd


----------

